# Lazy Fox.....



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Did you take that? That's awesome!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Is that considered "Natural Selection"? :lol:


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> NHS, I loove your new avatar!


yeah it looks just like my fluffy new kitten.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Did you take that? That's awesome!


got it in an email today thought it was pretty good. it is something i would think up though.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

Why didn't Wile E. Coyote think of that? Did ACME have TNT and rockets, but no rifles???


----------

